# ecumenism in Missions



## stutzman67 (Sep 27, 2005)

I recently returned from China on the field. The location I was serving in had many m's working together from many varied backgrounds. Sometimes there was conflict but many times we were all able to work in harmony with each other. I just wanted to get your perspective on ecumenical missions. Do you think it is harmful, helpful, or do you think maybe there are certain lines that shouldn't be crossed in that kind of situation.

Thanks,
Vic Stutzman


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2005)

Major conflicts can occur in doctrinal and even christian living standards.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome Vic!

Please click the link at the bottom of my post for board signature requirements.


----------



## stutzman67 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Scott,
Hope I got it fixed.

Colleen,
I do understand that those conflicts CAN occur, but do you think that there are any benefits to ecumenism? Also, is there any way to avoid those conflicts?


----------

